# Awning/Sensor Light



## jakefouro (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

I have an old Hymer S700 and there is a light located just above and to the rear of the entrance door that appears to be activated by sensor. Mine unfortunarely is not working . Can anyone explain how it works, is there a main switch inside the van for example. Would like to get it up and running.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

My bus is a 1999 S630. The awning light is switched on from the control panel over the door. Switch is labelled vorstellleuchte ein (on) aus (off). Mine isn't a sensor job though, just a plain light.


----------



## warbler (Oct 22, 2006)

*Awning light*

See MH link to see how I installed a PIR Security light.


----------

